# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνιδάκια με αλυσίδες. Είναι ασφαλή;

## Polina

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Ο Κοκο αυτές τις ημέρες απέκτησε τα πρώτα του παιχνίδια, αφού πλυθηκαν όλα με ξύδι και καθαριστήκαν, μπήκαν στο κλουβί. Παρατηρώ πως ο μικρούλης έχει μια αδυναμία στην αλυσίδα που έχουν για να κρέμονται, για την ακρίβεια πιο πολύ ασχολείται με την αλυσίδα πάρα με το υπόλοιπο, και είδα πως η αλυσίδα σε ορισμένα σημεία έχει μια πούδρα καφέ, που δεν ξέρω αν είναι υποψία σκουριάς, τα έβγαλα και είδα πως μόλις την έτριψα με το χέρι, έφυγε,. Μπορεί να είναι από το ξύδι ή είναι όντως σκουριά; είναι βέβαια ολοκαίνουρια τα παιχνίδια. Εσείς τι κάνετε με τις αλυσίδες; μήπως να τις αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο σχοινί; κι αν ναι τι είδους;

----------


## xrisam

Δεν το αφαιρείς καλύτερα να είσαι ήσυχη....

Αν μπορεις βάλε μια φωτογραφία με το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι.

----------


## Polina

> Δεν το αφαιρείς καλύτερα να είσαι ήσυχη....
> 
> Αν μπορεις βάλε μια φωτογραφία με το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι.


ναι ετσι λεω, να αντικαταστησω εστω την αλυσιδα με καποιο σχοινακι, θα ανεβασω και φωτο να δειτε σε λιγο που θα παω σπιτι.

----------


## Polina

> ναι ετσι λεω, να αντικαταστησω εστω την αλυσιδα με καποιο σχοινακι, θα ανεβασω και φωτο να δειτε σε λιγο που θα παω σπιτι.

----------


## Polina



----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επειδη ειναι δυσκολο να ξερει κανεις την ποιοτητα των μεταλλικων αλυσιδων εγω προσωπικα της αποφευγω. Ακομα και να μην ειναι σκουρια δεν ξερεις τι κραμα μπορει να ειναι οποτε καλυτερα αφαιρεσε την. Καλυτερα σκοινι αλλα κι αυτο θελει προσοχη. Αν αρχισει να το σκαλιζει και να το κοβει μπορει να καταπιει μικρες ινες οι οποιες ειναι ικανες να του δημιουργησουν σοβαρο προβλημα.

----------


## Polina

Οπότε απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω να βάλω σκοινακι κι να το ελέγχω, με την παραμικρή φθορά το αλλάζω. Πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένο σχοινί?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ο κλασσικος σπαγγος ειναι καλος, οπως επισης καποιο βαμβακερο χωρις χρωμα. Μια αλλη λυση ειναι το σιζαλ αλλα εχει πολλες ινες και ειναι πιο πιθανο να το μαδαει.

----------


## Polina

> Ο κλασσικος σπαγγος ειναι καλος, οπως επισης καποιο βαμβακερο χωρις χρωμα. Μια αλλη λυση ειναι το σιζαλ αλλα εχει πολλες ινες και ειναι πιο πιθανο να το μαδαει.


καλημερα! καταλαβα, θα γινει αντικατασταση σημερα κιολας! Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις συμβουλες!!

----------


## Soulaki

Εχε υπ οψιν σου Πωλινα, πως οτι και να βαλεις, θελει να εχεις και λιγο το νου σου....εμενα το καναρινι τσιμπαγε το λαστιχο απο το (βρακι)του κλουβιού.
Ειναι ζουζουνια.......ψαχνουν να ασχοληθουν.

----------


## Polina

> Εχε υπ οψιν σου Πωλινα, πως οτι και να βαλεις, θελει να εχεις και λιγο το νου σου....εμενα το καναρινι τσιμπαγε το λαστιχο απο το (βρακι)του κλουβιού.
> Ειναι ζουζουνια.......ψαχνουν να ασχοληθουν.


Χαχαχχαχαχαχα καναρίνι κιόλας!!! Ναι και ο δικός μου είναι κασκαντέρ και σκανταλιαρης!!! Την αλυσίδα την αντικατέστησα με δεμάτικο, οπότε πιστεύω πως για την ώρα είναι καλύτερα, γλιτώνω τα ξεφτια από το σχοινί και την σκουριά από τα μεταλλικά!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πως το εβαλες το δεματικο;

----------


## Polina

> Πως το εβαλες το δεματικο;


Καλημερα! Αφαιρεσα την αλυσιδα που κρεμοταν, μεχρι το τελευταιο κρικακι και περασα σαν θηλιτσα ενα δεματικο μεταξυ του τελευταιου κρικου, που δεν ειναι ορατος, και του καγκελου του κλουβιου. Θα ανεβασω φωτο αργοτερα που θα γυρισω να το δειτε. Ακουγεται λαθος?

----------


## Polina



----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι παρα πολυ επικινδυνος ο τροπος και τα σημεια που τα εβαλες τοσο στο παιχνιδι οσο και στην σκαλα. Μπορει πολυ ευκολα να μπλεχτει το ποδαρακι του. Γιατι να κρεμασεις εκει χαμηλα ενα παιχνιδι; Περα απο τον κινδυνο που σου ειπα θα γεμιζει κουτσουλιες. Τα παιχνιδια ειναι καλυτερο να τα κρεμαμε ψηλα απο την οροφη. Επισης γιατι εδεσες ετσι την σκαλα; Τα γατζακια που εχει ειναι υπεραρκετα.

----------


## Polina

> Ειναι παρα πολυ επικινδυνος ο τροπος και τα σημεια που τα εβαλες τοσο στο παιχνιδι οσο και στην σκαλα. Μπορει πολυ ευκολα να μπλεχτει το ποδαρακι του. Γιατι να κρεμασεις εκει χαμηλα ενα παιχνιδι; Περα απο τον κινδυνο που σου ειπα θα γεμιζει κουτσουλιες. Τα παιχνιδια ειναι καλυτερο να τα κρεμαμε ψηλα απο την οροφη. Επισης γιατι εδεσες ετσι την σκαλα; Τα γατζακια που εχει ειναι υπεραρκετα.


Χωρίς την σκαλα δεν πολύ κατέβαινε από την πάνω πατιτρα και έκανε κίνηση συνέχεια να πηδηξει, αλλά είναι ψηλά και δεν μπορούσε. Τα γατζακια τα έβγαλα γιατί ήταν πολύ μικρά σε σχέση με την πατιτρα οπότε εξέχαν και παραπατάγε πάνω τους. Όσο για το παιχνιδάκι το κρέμασα εκεί για να παίζει και όσο είναι στην από κάτω πατητρα. Το θέμα της επικυνδινοτητας της σκάλας το φοβόμουν κι εγώ στην αρχή αλλά τον βλέπω πως του αρέσει πάρα πολύ και την χρησιμοποιει πολύ άνετα, βασικά πλάγια κατεβαίνει. Αλλά αν θεωρείς πως πρέπει να το αλλάξω, θα το κάνω, σίγουρα ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω από εμένα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αμα ήθελες να κατεβαινει κατω θα μπορουσε να στηριξεις τη σκαλα στα καγκελα και αυτο θα βρισκε το δρομο. Αν και προσωπικα δε θελω να κατεβαινει το κοκατιλ στη βαση του κλουβιου γιατι μπορει να αρχισει να τρωει τις κουτσουλιες του, εχω δει κι αλλου να τοποθετουν μπολ με τροφη στον πατο. Το παιχνιδι ομως ειναι επικινδυνο. Βαλε το συγκεκριμενο ψηλα και τοποθετησε αν θελεις καποιο πιο μικρο χαμηλα και σε σημειο οπου δεν μπορει να μπλεχτει ή να λερωθει τοσο ευκολα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Και η σκαλα ειναι εξισου επικινδυνη. Μην αμελησεις να την αλλαξεις

----------


## Polina

> Αμα ήθελες να κατεβαινει κατω θα μπορουσε να στηριξεις τη σκαλα στα καγκελα και αυτο θα βρισκε το δρομο. Αν και προσωπικα δε θελω να κατεβαινει το κοκατιλ στη βαση του κλουβιου γιατι μπορει να αρχισει να τρωει τις κουτσουλιες του, εχω δει κι αλλου να τοποθετουν μπολ με τροφη στον πατο. Το παιχνιδι ομως ειναι επικινδυνο. Βαλε το συγκεκριμενο ψηλα και τοποθετησε αν θελεις καποιο πιο μικρο χαμηλα και σε σημειο οπου δεν μπορει να μπλεχτει ή να λερωθει τοσο ευκολα.


Ενταξει θα το κανω ετσι, θα την βαλω στα καγκελα και θα μεταφερω και το παιχνιδακι... Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------

